# Anyone remember Furet



## Irreverent (Mar 20, 2009)

Searching for a comic for a non-furry friend.

Does anyone remember a French-language comic, based on a ferret, called (we think) "Furet."  It may also have had other translations.  From memory, it was a little bit like Disney's "Robin Hood", set in France in the 16-17th century.  Would have been popular in Quebec about 25-30 years ago.

And hints or tips appreciated.


----------



## raynevandunem (Mar 21, 2009)

So I take it that it wasn't "le furet gastronome" by Raymond Macherot, no?

Also, was it published in a newspaper or as a book/graphic novel?


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 21, 2009)

raynevandunem said:


> So I take it that it wasn't "le furet gastronome" by Raymond Macherot, no?



Non, I don't think so....this furet was closer to Disney's Robin Hood.  But its a lead.



> Also, was it published in a newspaper or as a book/graphic novel?



Comic book, ala Marvel, DC or pulp fiction.


----------

